# S/Ldr Josef Stehlík - In Four Airforces



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

http://cshq-czechs.wz.cz/eng_bio stehlik.html


----------



## seesul (Apr 30, 2007)

Pisis said:


> CS HQ - Josef Stehlik




Hello Pisis,

I was born in Slavicin but hadn´t many chances to speak to him as he passed away too soon in 1991 and I was 17 back then. Anyway, we got him on visit in our school in 1987- what a discussion! I can remebemer his description of his first kill (in cooperation) of 312.Sqdn over Liverpool yet...

Roman


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2007)

Čau,

well, lucky you. How was that possible to speak about it in 1987? It amazes me. I know there were a few articles in L&K (_main aviation magazine_) per year about the heroism of Czechoslovak airmen in _"The West"_, but as far as I know, it was unable to speak openly about this theme but until the fall of the communism in _1989_... So you were double lucky.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, that´s right...
But I was interrested in WW2 history and especially in aviation and war in Pacific.
So I´ve asked our history teacher if it would be possible to invite him to the scholl and open a discussion with him, she agreed and organized it.
Sure, he didn´t mention any word about his fate and experience after WWII but anyway, it was very interresting to see and hear a real hero back then... You could hear a pin falling down on the ground when he was speaking in the school class...
I like to speak to WW2 vets and always have goose flesh when they speak...
We met Willi Reschke in Germany last year and he visited us here in Slavicin and Banov last year (see http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/album/showphoto.php?photo=14110&cat=602 ). I´ve also found the adress of Hansotto Nehls from 11/JG300 and am in touch with his daughter. He unfortunatelly passed away in 2004... What a pity... In Slavicin museum we have rests from his Bf109G-6AS...
Have a friend in USA that bailed out from his burning B-17G on Aug 29th 1944.
He visited us here in 2005 and we visited him in New Jersey last year. He´s going to visit us this year again with his grandson and Todd Weiler, nephew of James Weiler, whose B-17 went down on the same day. Term of thier visit is Aug 23rd-Sept. 3rd and there will be a commemoration in Rudice on Sat 25th and meeting in Slavicin museum on Sun 26th.

Ahoj


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2007)

Fine, let's keep in touch then.


----------



## seesul (Aug 13, 2007)

... and btw, there´s a small pub in Slavicin. Josef Stehlik used to go there to play the cards, I met him there several times when I was there with my father. I guess you know his stories and know that he was an excellent cards player....
The name of this pub is ''U Pilota''. 

Bye


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I didn't know that actually.


----------



## seesul (May 9, 2008)

Pisis,

have you got this book?
Josef Stehlík - Lovec s pøesnou muškou
Great reading...


----------



## Pisis (May 11, 2008)

Dík, I didn't know about those books!


----------



## seesul (May 12, 2008)

Don´t know if you know it but there´s a nice true story- when Joe drove by ship (Queen Mary) to Canada he played the cards with the captain of this ship and naturaly won....a lot of money.
This captain even put the note into the log book-''today I played the cards and lost for a first time in my life with a little Joe from Czechoslovakia''
When Joe arrived to Canada he even bought a used Ford 8 for this money there
Queen Mary is anchored in Long Beach USA and captain´s log book is still a part of this ship...
My neighbour used to play the cards with Joe often in the pub but never won


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Pisis!
Here is the mentioned book...
Source: Josef Stehlík\Lovec s přesnou muškou, written by Jaroslav Popelka, Václav Kolesa and Jana Horáková


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Pisis, he also served as a flying instructor in Canada in 1942, where he trained new Czech pilots and one of them was Otto Smik...
Attached few pics from Canada...
Source: above mentioned book


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Pisis, our former Czech president, Václav Havel met him in in May 1945 as a kid... Here is a part of the letter that Václav Havel sent to Stehlík´s wife Marie in 90´s:
'' Možná s budete divit, ale mám dodnes v živé paměti, jak Váš zesnulý manžel přistál s letadlem po 9. květnu 1945 v blízkosti Havlova a pak byl u nás na večeři. Bylo mi tehdy devět let a obdivoval jsem ho jako hrdinu a navíc se mi líbila ho anglická uniforma.''


----------



## v2 (Oct 8, 2008)

realy interesting....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Fascinating! I think it was Josef who was featured in a small article in the (British) 'Fly Past' magazine some years back, when a Spitfire returned to Czech Republic for the first time since the end of the war. There's a picture of him sitting in the cockpit of the (present day) Spitfire. I think I still have the mag and, if so, and I can find it (!), I'll post the article. I always think that the average 'Brit' doesn't realise the debt we owe to Czechs, and Poles, who fought so hard and valiantly alongside our own, Commonwealth and other allied airmen, particularly in the early years of the war.
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

The world is small Terry, really fascinating!!!
Do you mean this picture? Duxford, July 13, 1990.
Source: the book mentioned above


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Joe at home in Slavicin, my born town!!!
We lived few blocks appart...His wife still lives there.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Joe last decoration...He should get it at Prague Castle during ceremony on May 8, 1991. Due to his health problems he couldn´t receive it personally so the Czech Army officers decided to bring it to him to Slavicin on May 30th, 1991.
Joe passed away in the night May 29/30, 1991...few hours before we should get this decoration...he was buried on June 8, 1991. I attended at the funeral service with my father and still have it in my memory...
That building behind the soldier holding the decoration is Slavicin castle. There´a a nice pub inside this castle and every time I go to Slavicin for a weekend to see my parents and friends, I go there for a beer. Since 2001 I live in Zlin (some 25 miles away), but my parents, my best friends and my heart are still there. I´m there every 2nd-3rd weekend...
As I mentioned before, there´a also another pub called ''U pilota'' where Joe used to play cards often. Next time, when I´ll be in Slavicin, I´ll take a picture of this pub and post it here...


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Joe, in cooperation with P/O Alois Vasatko and F/Lt Dennys Gillam, shot down Ju-88A-1 M7-DK, W.Nr. 4068 on October 8,1940 over Liverpool. It was a first 312.Sqdn kill.
Here is the story:

On the 8th October 1941 Junkers Ju88 Wk No 4068 coded M7+DK, of KG 2/806 took of from its base at Caen-Carpignet in France to bomb the Rootes aircraft factory at Speke and photograph the results, the aircraft was loaded with four 250 kg bombs. The route that was taken took them from Caen to Southampton to Droitwich to Ellesmere Port and finally to Speke arriving in the target area around 16:00 hours. One member of the crew was a "Bildberichter" (Photographic War Correspondent).

From his vantage point on the top of George Henry Lee department store in the centre of Liverpool, Les Jones was on look out duty for enemy aircraft at the time, spotted and identified the loneJu88 flying up the River Mersey. H W Mermagen was the Station Commander at Speke and was in the operations room were the incoming raid was being plotted and gave the order for a flight of No 312 (Czech) squadron to be scrambled as the raider was thought to be heading for Liverpool.

Before reaching the objective, whilst flying at 13,000 feet the aircraft was attacked by three Hurricanes of Yellow section No 312 (Czech) squadron based at Speke. The starboard engine was hit and damaged and the pilot made a forced landing with the undercarriage retracted at Bromborough Dock at 16:15 hours, with two bombs still in their racks, upon being attacked two of the bombs were jettisoned into the river the other two remaining on the aircraft. The Ju88 slid across the field for thirty yards until it came to rest with the port engine ripped out of its mountings, one of the bombs was also torn from its rack to be found lying in the field near to the aircraft. The Ju88 came to a rest near to a anti aircraft gun post, the solders from which came to arrest the remaining crewmembers, however one of the crew that was slightly wounded in the hand and was taken to nearby Claterbridge hospital. The observer Leutnant Herbert Schlegel was killed by a bullet wound to the head, the air gunner and wireless operator were injured on landing and the second pilot was uninjured. The morale of the crew after being captured was considered to be very high.

Yellow section No 312 (Czech) squadron had taken at 16:10 hours with orders to patrol Hoylake and while still at a height of 1,000 feet anti aircraft bursts drew their attention to an enemy aircraft. On sighting the Hurricanes the Ju88 started to climb sharply trying to gain cloud cover and was actively pursued. Sergeant Josef Stehlik in L1807 got in the first burst and Pilot Officer Alois Vasatko in L1926 continued firing from below and above in quarter tactics. Meanwhile Flight Lieutenant Denys Gillam in P2575 kept up stern attacks and soon the Ju88 was seen to be gliding downwards with both of its engines on fire, landing in a field on the opposite side of the Mersey. Heavy and accurate fire was experienced from the Ju88 up to the last minute and all three hurricanes were damaged with Flight Lieutenant Gillam's windscreen being smashed.

The pilots got a hearty reception when they landed being carried shoulder high by their comrades, a large number of station personnel and local civilians witnessed the event, including those on a local bus going past the Airport. So great was the interest that the airport gates had to be closed the following day when crowds of local civilians arrived wanting to congratulate the pilots.

The intelligence officer, Pilot Officer G McK Phillips report that is made up from the three pilots individual combat reports details the attack as follows, "Yellow section had just received the order to patrol Hoylake and were still near the aerodrome at a height of 1000 feet when a Ju88 was sighted by anti aircraft positions up river the bursts attracting the attention of yellow 3 which sighted the Ju88 flying slowly Westwards at 1200 feet. The Ju88 then in turn sighted our formation and climbed sharply trying to gain cloud cover. Shortly before entering the Ju88 received a burst from Yellow 3 which was followed by continual attacks from Yellow 1(continuous astern attacks) Yellow 2 and 3 which weaved in and out attacking from below and above principally from the rear on account of bad visibility. The Ju88 received bursts from Yellow 1 and 3 while still climbing through cloud and started gliding downwards. Yellow 2 and 3 doing quarter attacks. By this time both of the Ju88's engines were on fire and it was seen by yellow 2 and a large number of ground observers to fall flat down on a meadow on the left bank of the Mersey. During combat heavy and accurate return fire was experienced from the Ju88 up to the last moment before the crash. Slight damage was sustained by all our aircraft a bullet hitting the windscreen of Yellow 1 another the exhaust manifolds of Yellow 2 while Yellow 3 sustained damage to the petrol tank and the gun pipe line (He states in his individual report he returned thinking all his ammunition had gone). Cine guns were not carried. Anti Aircraft fire was ceased immediately our fighters came into action. The names of the pilots taking part and numbers of rounds fired were as follows,
bullet	Yellow 1. Flight Lieutenant D.E. Gillam A.F.C 2400
bullet	Yellow 2. Pilot Officer A. Vasatko 144
bullet	Yellow 3. Sergeant J. Stehlik 504

This was 312 (Czech) Squadrons first combat since formation on 29/8/1940.

In his memoirs Flight Lieutenant Gillam recalled the events of the engagement, we were scrambled on 8th October in poor visibility. With our wheels still down we spotted this Ju88 being engaged by AA fire. My two wingmen began to chase it as I pulled up into a climbing turn. As my two Czechs engaged him I rolled or rather slid off the top of the climb right under it – the Ju88 was only at 1,000 feet. When I had enough power I pulled up and got a very close shot and it went down and crash landed with both engines on fire on the other side of the Mersey, about half a mile or so from the airfield. I continued round, lowered my wheels and put back down on the runway. It must have been one of the fastest Fighter Command kills on record. I had a bullet hit my windshield, in fact the German gunner scored hits on all three hurricanes. Taking my car, I drove through the Mersey Tunnel to the scene of the crash just as the crew was being rounded up. The pilot was dead but the others had survived although the gunner and wireless operator had been injured. I cut the German badge off the side of the aeroplane together with one of the swastikas four souvenirs, then returned to Speke".

The local newspaper recorded "It was a great few minutes and that Ju88 simply had no chance", said an experienced airman and "I saw the leading British fighter come back, I looked for a victory roll, there was none. The second Hurricane and then the third Hurricane came. They did no Victory Roll either, then as an old flying man I understood, none of them would take the credit individually".

Junkers Ju88A-1 Wk No 4068 was built by Norddeutsche Dornier Werke under license from Junkers and was accepted in May 1940. The port Jumo 211 engine was built by Junkers and the Starboard one was built by Miteldeutsche Motorem Werke, Leipzig. The Ju88 was armed with 5-6 machine guns and carried the usual armour plating. There was also a crest painted onto the nose of the Ju88 and comprised of a German eagle in flight carrying an Iron Cross with a small Swastika superimposed on red, white and blue concentric circles, the inner ring was partly green and partly white, this was probably the crews own badge. At least six 0.303" rounds were found in the starboard engine...


Source: Shooting down of a Ju88 by No 312 Squadron


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

...Harry Gill who was a gateman at Brombourgh Dock at the time recalled, “The air raid siren had sounded but in those days nobody paid much attention to them. I was on duty at the South Gatehouse at Bromborough dock, when a twin-engined aeroplane plunged out of the clouded sky and crashed about 200 yards away on land reclaimed from the River Mersey. I ran towards it and half way there I looked up and saw a swastika on the tail fin. Two men were scrambled out of the cockpit and ran behind the damaged wing. The two Germans who were tall and well built were bending over a third airman lying at their feet. I sized them by the epaulettes of their uniforms and demanded their guns, which they surrendered without argument. Mr Rand and Thompson then appeared at my side, Mr Thompson took charge of one of the Germans and escorted him to the Dock Gatehouse to be kept in custody until the military authorities arrived”.

“One of the crew was found to be dead at the controls, alongside the Ju88 was a fully inflated dingy, and two unexploded bombs which had fallen from the aircraft as it bounced along the ground were lying near the smoking port engine. At that stage of the war, a military unit was stationed near the dock and they mounted a guard over the aircraft until it was removed by the RAF. The Air force were very concerned with the bombsight as it was a new type and was the first to fall in our hands, they carefully dismantled it and brought it to the Gatehouse where my colleagues and I kept it under guard until it was taken away”.

“That evening we were visited by the three pilots who shot the Ju88 down, having been the first to approach the Ju88, it seemed a fitting conclusion to an exiting day when I shook hands with the victors”.

Frank “Doc” Holmes recalled the event in his memoirs “On the 8th October 1940 I was standing my door step at 30Ashfield road when the sirens sounded, in the air above us was a German Ju88 with three of our fighters chasing it and it was firing back at them. The fighters were Hurricanes. The Ju88 veered and nearly hit Bromborough church steeple, but the fighters got the better of it and shot it down near Brombourgh dock. I had a good idea were it crashed, so I picked up my eldest boy Barry aged 6 years and put him on the crossbar of my bicycle and made my way to where the Ju88 had come down. When we arrived the crew had been removed from the plane. The pilot, only a very young man was killed and the co pilot was wounded. The machine gunner was not to badly hurt. They were all taken to Claterbridge Hospital. It was a sad sight to see, but that is war.

A pilot arrived on the scene about 15 minutes after the Ju88 was shot down, he had come all the way from Speke Airport where he had left hi Hurricane. He was also a very young man. He cut the German badge off the side of the Ju88, also one of the Swastikas, got back in his car and left for Speke and home. Of course the Army were called in to guard the Ju88 and surround it with ropes and posts. There was a bunch of keys lying on the ground near the plane, which I picked up and gave to one of the soldiers on guard and while doing so had a quick look inside, I was sorry I did because it was not a petty site at all. I did notice that in the glove compartment of the Ju88 there was a bar of Cadbury’s Chocolate and a pack of Churchman’s cigarettes which must have come from the Dunkirk campaign”.

The aircraft was removed by the RAF within a few days and it was announced on the 9th October 1940 by the Commander of the Merseyside Garrison that the aircraft was to be put on public view in connection with "War weapons Week" in Liverpool the following week. In the meantime the JU88 was moved to the Oval Recreation Ground were it was placed on display to the public. More than £70 was collected for the Mayor of Bebington’s “Spitfire Fund”. On the 18th October 1940 the Ju88 was paraded through the streets of Liverpool in procession with University students, the aircraft was later displayed at St George's Plateau alongside a Messerschmitt Bf 109. The Ju88 was later taken to RAF Sealand and disposed of. The Swastika panel from the tailfin was taken by the pilots as a souvenir and was hung in the flight hut at the squadron dispersal, after the war Flight Lieutenant Gillam presented this panel to RAF Finingley and since the recent closure of this airfield the panels whereabouts are unknown. A paddle from the dinghy which had a plaque mounted on it along with a painting titled “The Fastest Victory” signed by Flight Lieutenant Gillam was recently seen for sale on an Internet site. 

Lieutenant Herbert Schlegel was originally buried at Hooton Village Church yard and was moved in 1962 to the German military cemetery at Cannock, Staffordshire, Block grave No 3, grave no 117. 

Born Hamburg in 1914, Helmuth Bruckman graduated from school in Emden in 1934, enlisting into the German Navy the same year and commencing flying training in 1936, he was promoted to Oberleutnant in 1939 and was made Commanding Officer of a coastal reconnaissance squadron, aircraft carrier group and subsequently Director of a pilot training school. Early in WWII he became deputy Squadron Leader in a bomber wing, regularly flying He111 and Junkers 88 bomber aircraft. After 36 missions Helmuth Bruckmann's war was over. Promotion to Captain followed in 1942, and he was repatriated in 1944. He joined the Luftwaffe general staff and was promoted to major in 1945. On leaving the air force Helmuth studied languages and literature at university from 1946-1958 and became director of the Goethe Institute in Munich. He rejoined the Luftwaffe and became a Lt Colonel in 1959 in the Ministry of Defence, Bonn. After a period as Commander of a cadet training wing in the Luftwaffe Officers Training School in Munich, he was promoted to full Colonel in 1961 and transferred to the German Embassy in Washington D.C. USA as air attaché. After an additional assignment as the German Military representative with the NATO committee, he returned to Germany as head of the Military Studies Group in the German Ministry of Defence. He retired in 1973. Between the 1st and 3rd November 1992 Helmuth Bruckman visited the area and flew back into the same field that he crash landed his Ju88 into, aboard the Duke of Westminster’s helicopter. He had hoped to have met Denys Gillam but he had unfortunately died of a heart attack only a few weeks earlier. 

KGr 806 was formed in September 1939, originally as a coastal bomber reconnaissance unit, which was absorbed into the Luftflotte as an orthodox bomber group, still retaining its nucleus of naval officers. Based at Nantes with detachments at Caen. Originally equipped with Heinkel He111, it was equipped with Ju88A-1 before and during the Battle of Britain. KGr 806 also saw operational service on the Eastern Front and Mediterranean.

No 312 (Czech) Squadron came into being as the second Czechoslovak fighter unit and was formed on 29th August 1940 at the Czech aircrew depot at RAF Cosford. The home base of the squadron was RAF Duxford, the same airfield where No 310 (Czech) Squadron was based . Two days later the first nine used Hawker Hurricanes Mk1 were flown into Duxford and on the 4th September 1940 arrived a Miles Master Mk1. Czech airmen, flying personnel and ground staff, arrived at RAF Duxford during afternoon of the 5th September 1940. The squadron was based around experienced pilots, who had already had combat experience during the Battle of France, many of whom had already had more then one victory. On the 6th September 1940, the pilots began with theoretical preparation for flying on the Hurricanes and with training flights on the Master. The training was very slow due to the fact the unit had just one trainer aircraft. For faster retraining of the pilots, another Master was loaned from No 310 (Czech) Squadron. After nearly a month the level of training was very high and on the 26th September the squadron moved to its new home, the RAF station at Speke airport, Liverpool. There the unit completed its retraining and in last days of September obtained further Hurricanes. On the 2nd October 1940, No 312 (Czech) Squadron was declared as operational and its task was to protect the Liverpool area from enemy raids. The squadron left Speke for RAF Valley on Anglesey, on the 3rd March 1941. The squadrons motto was, Non multi sed multa - 'Not many but much' and the squadron badge was, A stork Volant. The stork in the badge relates to the French 'Escadrille des Cygelines' with whom the original pilots of No 312 (Czech) squadron had flown prior to coming to the UK.



Source: Shooting down of a Ju88 by No 312 Squadron


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Alois Vasatko was born on the 25th August 1908 in Celakovice. When he finished his studies at the teachers institute he became a teacher in Litomerice but not for long. In October of the next year he started military service which he finished in spring 1929 when he moved to a school for Officers reserve Artillery. From here he moved again to the Army Academy in Hranice na Morave. After qualifying as a Lieutenant of Artillery he was posted to the 54th Artillery Regiment in Bratislava. In October 1935 he was promoted to the rank of 1st Lieutenant and he qualified on the course for Air Observers. Since November 1935 he served at the 2nd Air Regiment where he became commander of the 14th flight on the 31st December 1936. During the years 1937-38 he attended pilot training in Olomouc and on the 1st March 1939 he became an active pilot. After a short time the Germans occupied the country and Vasatko with a group of friends crossed the Polish border on the 13th July 1939. He had got to the camp in Male Bronowice via Tesin and Krakow. From there he sailed to France on the “Chrobry”. The war had begun and “Amos” (nickname of Vasatko) was on the 11th September 1939 posted to fighter school at Chartres. He had finished his retraining on Curtiss Hawk 75 aircraft and on the 11th May 1940 he came to Suippes to the famous Grouppe de Chasse I/5. On the 17th May he had his first successful air battle. He shared the shooting down of one Bf 109 at Roucourt and he took part in the shooting down of a Henschel He126 at Stonre. Then he was appointed to the function of a flight commander. He was flying in combat regularly with his victories growing. On the 12th June 1940 he took part in the destroying of twelve enemy planes and he shot down three alone. During a dogfight at Vouziers where he shot down a Heinkel He111 he was lightly wounded. And on the 9th and the 15th June he made two crash landings with a damaged aircraft. He became the most successful Czechoslovak fighter pilot in the battle of France. At the end of June he flew together with his unit to North Africa and on the 5th August 1940 he arrived to port Cardiff on board the ship “David Livingstone”. He then moved to the Czech camp at Cholmodeley Park and after a short time he was transferred to the Czech depot at Cosford. He joined the RAFVR with the rank of Pilot Officer and on the 5th September he came to the newly created No 312 (Czech) Fighter Squadron in the first group of pilots. On the 12th December 1940 he was appointed to the function of flight commander of “B” Flight and on the 5th June 1941 he became commander of the whole squadron. Under his lead No 312 (Czech) Squadron (at the time part of Kenley Wing) took part in first offensive flights over occupied France. Vasatko was involved with all these operations and on the 9th July he probably shot down a Bf 109 and damaged another one during In spring 1942 he helped with the organisation of the Czechoslovak Fighter Wing which consisted of No's 310, 312 and 313 (Czech) Squadron’s and started its activities in June 1942. The first commander of this unit on 30th May was just Alois Vasatko. During an escort of Boston’s over Cherbourg on the 3rd June he probably shot down one Fw190. Then came the fatal day, the 23rd June 1942 when the Czechoslovak Wing made an escort of Boston’s during their air raid against an airfield in Morlaix. During their return near the coast of England No 312(Czech) Squadron attacked by a group of six Fw190 from above. Vasatko tried to manoeuvre to a better position for fight but his Spitfire “AV” had collided into one of attacking aircraft. Both planes then crashed into sea. The man whose name will be ever connected with the fight of Czechoslovak airmen on the Western Front has found his grave in the sea near the British coast. Alois Vasatko had been awarded many Czechoslovak and Allied orders and medals, Czechoslovak Order of the White Lion (in memoriam), Czechoslovak War Cross 1939 (three times), French Legion d’honneur – Chevalier, French War Cross (Croix de Guerre with seven palms, two golden stars and one silver star) and the British Distinguished Flying Cross (D.F.C.) which he obtained on the day of his death. By the order of the President of Czechoslovak republic of the 7th March 1992 was Alois Vasatko promoted to the rank of Major General in memoriam.

Josef Stehlik was born in Pikarec at Nove Mesto na Morave on the 23rd March 1915. He started pilot training at the Elementary Pilot School in Prague in 1936. The next year he studied at non-officer school and later at the fighter school in Hradec Kralove. Until the German occupation he served as pilot and instructor at No. 3 Air Regiment at Spisska Nova Ves. On the 5th June 1939 he crossed the border with Poland with the rank of Sergeant. After arriving in France at the end of August he joined the Foreign Legion. When the war began he was transferred to Chartres for retraining. On the 1st December 1939 he was posted to Groupe de Chasse III/3 which was equipped with Morane 406 aircraft but after short time was re-equipped by Dewoitine D-520 aircraft. With these aircraft the unit took part in air battle over France. In this time Stehlik showed his good ability when he shot down four enemy planes alone and four more in co-operation. After retreating by plane to Africa he sailed from Casablanca to Great Britain. On the 5th September 1940 he came as a Sergeant to Duxford to the newly created No 312 (Czech) Fighter Squadron. He took part in the Battle of Britain with this unit. Further victory resulted on the 14th March 1941 when he shot down another Ju88 over the sea in co-operation. During offensive flights over France he added to his score one damaged Bf109 and on the 10th July 1941 he probably shot down another plane of the same type. He left operational duty in October and after course for instructors at Upavon he became an instructor. At first he trained pilots at Hullavington and since January 1942 till February 1943 he served at Elementary and Secondary Flying Training Schools in Canada. In April 1943 he returned to No 312 (Czech) Squadron where he made many flights over occupied Europe. In January 1944 he moved to Soviet Union together with a group of 20 Czechoslovak pilots. After retraining on Soviet fighter planes La-5 he was posted on the 17th September 1944 to Slovakia as commander of one squadron of 1st Czechoslovak Fighter Regiment, which had, took part in SNP (Slovakian National Uprising). Next day after arrive to Slovakia he made a raid on the airfield in Piestany, which he knew very well from his pre-war service. During operations in SNP he added to his score one Ju88 and one half of Ju87. He has destroyed two more planes on the ground, five trucks, one locomotive and three other vehicles. After returning to the Soviet Union he was at the forming of 1st Czechoslovak Air Division where he was promoted to the function of second in command of the 2nd Fighter Regiment. With this unit he came to Prague in May 1945. For his brave service he was awarded the Czechoslovak War Cross 1939 (five times), Czechoslovak Medal for Bravery (three times), French War Cross with eight palms and many other Czechoslovak and Allied orders and medals. In post-war life Captain Stehlik took part in the creating of the new Czechoslovak Air Force. At first he became the commander of the retraining course for SNB members on Messerschmitt Bf109G aircraft and since the end of 1945 he became the commander of the course in Ceske Budejovice where he lead practice training of instructors for the Army Air Academy. Then in 1948 when he was discharged from the army and arrested for one year. There was an absence of evidence so he was acquitted, although he was degraded and since 1950 he worked as workmen at Pozemni stavby in Brno. In 1963 he became a driver and porter of luggage of patients in Lipova Spa near Jeseniky. In 1964 he was rehabilitated and he got back his rank and he returned into the army. He retired as a Colonel of the Air Force, and died suddenly on the 30th May 1991 in Slavicin.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Denys Gillam was born in November 1915 in Tynemouth, at the age of 16 he attended a Public School Aviation Camp at Norwich, were he managed to obtain his “A” license, Aero Club Certificate No 12291 on the 12th September 1934, it was then decided that Gillam would apply for entry into the RAF, he made an application and went for a interview and was subsequently offered a Short Service Commission. Two months after leaving school he was called up into the RAF and went to Uxbridge for basic training, following this he was posted to No 6 Flying Training School at Netheravon. Upon completing his flying training he was posted to No 29 squadron at Amriya in the Middle East, flying Hawker Demons for about six months during the Abyssinian crisis.

After returning to England, Gillam volunteered for the Met Flight in January 1937 and was posted to Aldergrove in Northern Ireland remaining there for 2 ½ years. It was whilst serving with this unit that Gillam was awarded the AFC in February 1938 after flying supplies to the inhabitants of Rathlin Island after being cut off due to the severe weather conditions and his work with the Met Flight.

When war broke out Gillam was posted to the position of a flight leader with No 616 (South Yorkshire) Squadron on the 27th September 1939 at Doncaster and it was with this squadron that Gillam fought during the Battle of Britain, at the end of the Battle he was awarded the DFC and posted to Duxford to assisting in the forming of No 312 (Czech) Squadron. At the end of November 1940 Gillam was given command of No 306 (Polish) Squadron, until the 2nd March 1941 when he was posted to No 9 Group Headquarters at Barton Hall, Preston. Finally in July 1941 he was given command of No 615 (Surrey) Squadron at Valley, the squadron soon started offensive action over the channel and into France, at the end of 1941 he was awarded the DSO and sent to the United states, which had just entered the war. Upon his return in March 1942 he was given the command of the first Typhoon Wing based at Duxford and after many months of problems with the new aircraft the squadron started offensive operations in August 1942 during the Dieppe operation.

In October 1942 Gillam attended Staff College for three months, then in February 1943 he was posted to No 12 Group Headquarters and then went on to form the Special Low attack Instructors School at Milfield. In July 1943 he formed No 83 Group but was then posted to the Command and General Staff School at Fort Worth Texas, returning in November 1943 to command No 146 Wing. On the 28th February he was posted to No 84 Group as Group Captain Ops, making his last operational sortie on the 25th April 1945.

Gillam left the RAF in October 1945 and joined No 616 (South Yorkshire) Squadron when the reformed at Finingley in 1947 as a Flight Lieutenant!, he finally left in 1950 to join the family carpet business in Halifax until he finally retired to become a gentleman farmer in his beloved Yorkshire. He suddenly died of a heart attack in 1992.

Source: Shooting down of a Ju88 by No 312 Squadron


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

Great stuff, Roman! The picture of Josef with the Spitfire is different to the one I remember, where he was sitting in the cockpit, but it must be the same occassion; it only seems like four or five years ago, time flies!!
What a real shame he passed away the day before receiving the medal!
As for the Junkers 88, I used to manage a civilian free-fall parachute team a few years ago, before this stupid disability, and most of the guys lived in, or around, Liverpool. We used Liverpool airport (Speke) for our aircraft. The Rootes factory, until recently Ford, now Jaguar (Ford owned) is virtually next door to the airport. The next coincidence, between 1988 and early 1990, I lived on the Wirral, which is the peninsula across the River Mersey from Liverpool. The JU88 came down in a field about 2 kilometres from where I lived!! I'll definitely have to try to find the magazine article, hope I've still got it.
Thanks very much for the information.
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing,amazing,amazing, simply got no words...!!!
You lived few miles away from the field where JU88 crash landed and I lived with Joe in the same town  
I still remember Joe speaking about this shot down in our school class back in 1987 or 1988...he said that that German pilot was pretty pissed off after he found out that he was shot down by Czechs from Protectorat...
You know, when I found out that Joe lives in my town (and I was 13 or 14 back then), I was absolutely crazy for him. I found his address, I knew the time when he went for a walk, I knew the pub where he used to go to play the cards so I had to go there with my father to see my hero...yep, like a detective...and then, with a help of my teacher, I got him in our school...unfortunately for a first and last time...
Should you find the article post it please!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 8, 2008)

Just rediscovered this thread . I spent last fall trying to come up with a pic of Stearmans at 31 efts to give to my father , thats the best one I've seen they are rare . Since the Stearman had a very short lifespan in the RCAF


----------



## Airframes (Oct 8, 2008)

This really is getting more amazing, Roman! First, I was born and brought up in the north east of England, on the banks of the River Tyne, moving to Cheshire many years later, with my civilian job. As a child and teenager, I used to visit the coast often,to Tynemouth, and not only that, one of my Aunts lived there, the place where Gillam was born!
Next, as I am writing this, a friend of mine has called in and read the account of the JU88 crash-landing at Bromborough. About 12 years ago, he used to work at the docks there, and his father had a pub in Bebbington! Amazing!
Perhaps you would like a model of the JU88? If I can get info on the correct markings (noted in one of the photos) and, if possible, a picture of the badge, I could do one for you, and hope it would reach you in one piece! It would be my pleasure, as you were able to locate Bob's address for me. I can do it intact, as if on the home airfield, or as it looked after crash-landing. Revell have just announced a forthcoming kit of a JU88 A1/A4, but it's in 1/32nd. scale, which would be nice, but maybe a bit big, depending on how much room you have to spare! Perhaps also a model or painting of Josef's aircraft?
Let me know if this appeals to you, my friend.
I see you now live in Zlin, is this the same as the aircraft, great aerobatic types?
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Terry!
Amazing, gotta say it again!
As for Zlin A/C- yes, they were produced in Otrokovice, some 7 miles away from Zlin town, where I live today.
And as for JU88 kit- I´d appreciate your amazing offer but ONLY if you would let me pay at least for the kit, colors and shippment costs. Otherwise I won´t give you my address... Or, I could buy it here, send it to you and you would send it back on my charge...
I´m happy I helped you to find Bob but it was because I wanted, not because I´d expected anything. It was really my pleasure...
When I was a kid I used to build kits as well but there´s no time now with 2 little kids around... the only kit I built since I got married in 2001 was B-17G in 1:48 scale as I love big kits...the problem I have is that I can´t use the airbrush as I live in appartment, so all the painting was done by brush...few pics attached...
And I built it because of that guy in my signature (Joe Owsianik) who was going to visit me for a first time in 2005...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Roman, that B17 looks great! Got the same kit, a picture of which is in the modelling threads at the moment. 
O.K., I'll let you cover the shipping costs, how's that?!! I would like to do the model, and I'll find out which kit to get. The Revell one is due out in November, but it will be as big as your B17! if you can get the relevant information about the badge described, it will help. Also, I think a painting of Josef's aircraft would be nice!
I'll post a map showing the crash area of the JU88 later, as my youngest daughter is here before she goes to school, so I have to have some time with her. I had to get up at 06.00 to let her in!
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Terry!
I appreciate your offer but plese, let me pay also for the kit...
I posted your request about color profile and badge to one German forum LBB « Luftwaffe Bullet Board » Forum zur deutschen Luftfahrtgeschichte hoping we will have the answer soon...
As for the kit, I don´t mind my wife yelling at me ''where do you want to put this wreck, to the living room?'' as I really love big scale a/c´s...

Btw, I used to work for a JCB dealer here and have been to England several times for a training or warranties in 1995-1997...I visited Derby, Uttoxeter, Rochester and Chester as well and this is not far away from Liverpool...
For a last time I was in England this year in July to visit FL in Duxford, more here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/flying-legends-duxford-2008-a-10748-5.html and http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/flying-legends-duxford-2008-a-10748-7.html
One of the forum members Lee (Trackend) picked me up at the Luton airport and brought me back then...I´ll never forget his willingness...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Roman, that's good news about the badge. I've had a look for JU88 kits, and there are only 1/72nd scale, or 1/48th scale later marks at the moment. I converted a 1/48th Hobbycraft kit from an A4 to an A5 a few years ago, but this kit is currently unavailable. I think you're right though, a big one would look great! I'll see what it's like when it's released and let you know.
My friend (originally from Bebington) is calling in later, so we'll check the maps and I'll send you a PM with the relevant locations of the target, combat and crash site etc. 
Another coincidence, I used to visit the main JCB plant's drawing office printing section, on business, back in the late 80's!
I'll send the info later,
Cheers, Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Roman. I've just re-checked the info you posted on the JU88 crash, and located the spot more accurately now. On the 1:50,000 map I e-mailed you, you will see a symbol, underneath the words 'Bromborough Pool', that looks like a small black spot with a cross on the top; this represents a church with a spire, which I am virtually sure was not there at the time (I'll have this confirmed fairly soon). Go to the right of this church, and you will see a double line, representing a road, which bends 90 degrees to the left, towards north west, above the 'pink' looking rectangles representing a built-up area; none of these were there at the time, and it is in this approximate area where the JU88 came down.
A friend of mine, who works for the local Government Council, is going to see if he can access mapping for the period, which, at the time, would have been in Imperial measurement of one inch to the mile (UK Ordnance Survey maps changed, in stages, to metric measurement in the early 1980's). If he can do this, I should be able to correlate the information, possibly with period and current aerial photographs also, and establish a more accurate general location of the crash site. Also, I will make enquiries with the Liverpool Echo newspaper group (one of my former customers with my old civilian job), in order to establish if they have any photographs and articles in their archives that cover the crash, which I think there is a very good chance they MIGHT have, as the event was 'big news' locally at the time. If I am able to obtain this information, I should be able to assemble a nice little file on the incident. Depending on what I can find, I might go to the area (it's only about thirty miles from my house) and get some photographs. I doubt if it will be worth trying to photograph the crash site, as it is even more built-up now than is shown on the map, but a picture of the general area and the Bebington church might be worthwhile. If possible, from the information about the flight path you provided, I will try to draw a map overlay of the approximate route of the '88, and the Hurricanes, in order to roughly illustrate the course of the combat.
Cheers for now, Terry.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, this is getting super-interesting! Thank you for all the research, Roman!



> Pisis, our former Czech president, Václav Havel met him in in May 1945 as a kid... Here is a part of the letter that Václav Havel sent to Stehlík´s wife Marie in 90´s:
> '' Možná s budete divit, ale mám dodnes v živé paměti, jak Váš zesnulý manžel přistál s letadlem po 9. květnu 1945 v blízkosti Havlova a pak byl u nás na večeři. Bylo mi tehdy devět let a obdivoval jsem ho jako hrdinu a navíc se mi líbila ho anglická uniforma.''


Havlova? What's that?!  Havel has always lived in Prague, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2008)

A little bit more news. I've been able to look at the Ordnance Survey map for 1948 (the previous one was 1932 I think), and I can confirm that the church I pointed out was NOT there, and the whole area was open at the time of the JU88's crash-landing. The dock area was not as developed, and, when I am able to obtain a copy of the map, I should be able to mark the area fairly accurately. I tried to get a copy of the map in question on-line, but for some reason, the 'saved' item 'saved' as a totally different part of the U.K.! No problem though, as my Council friend should be able to get it, including prints, from his 'Official' source. I have also found three more interesting photos of the JU88, plus a photo of a painting of Gillam's Hurricane about to engage, and a photo of a model of the JU88, belonging to the son of one of the crew. Another photograph shows the newspaper page, with a picture of the wreck, and the three pilot's responsible for shooting it down. The accounts that accompany these pics are the same as yours, and you might have already seen the source. I found them at South Lancs Aviation. I tried to send a message using the e-mail address included on their web site, but I think it is printed incorrectly, and the 'phone was switched to fax. I will get to send a fax on Monday, and wait for a response; I am asking for copies of all/any photos they have. If you haven't seen this web site, when you view, go to the list shown as 'Accidents', scroll down to 'Speke', and you will find the listing under the date, October 1940. The list has mis-spelled the name of the Junker's base, it should read Caen-Carpiquet. Soon as I get anything further, I'll let you know.
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Pissis and Terry,

just a side note...Joe Owsianik, my friend mentioned in my siggy, flew that B-17G that was shot down on August 29,1944. Loy Dickinson (former president of 2nd BG vets assn) was a navigator of the same plane and bailed out as well. He stayed in touch with a Czech man that helped him after Loy´s landing and visited our town (Slavicin) several times, for a first time in 1984 (we were still under communist goverment back then). As I learned out, Joe Stehlik became Loys interpretor during Loy´s first visit. Here´s a caption from the book ''The 2nd was first'':
_''One morning, Mojmir (Loy´s Czech friend since Loy´s bail out) drove us into Slavicin to pick up his English speaking friend Josef Stehlik. Joe flew with the Czech RAF squadron and the last year and half against Germans. He was one of 22 Czech pilots sent to Russia to fight against the Germans. He was he most openly contemptuos of Russians of any Czechs we met.''_
Source: The second was first , Second Bomb Group , books

Last week I sent an e-mail to Loy with some pics and stories of Joe Stehlik and Loy sent me back his answer with his story:

_''How good of you to send this wondeful montage of our Czech friend Joe Stehlik. I need to tell you the story. Midge (my then wife) and I visited Slavicin and the Baca family in June of 1984. It was to be the first of many memorable visits to the Czech Republic, at that time, Czechoslovakia. Joe had entertained us with his stories about his exploits with the Czech Air Force then the British, Canadian and I think French air forces.. Corect me if I am wrong..

At the time we were preparing to leave for Vienna we were in the downtown area at a flower shop purchasing flowers to place at the commemorative grave site of the 28 flyers. Joe drove up on his little two wheeler, got off, came to Midge and on his knees he told us that he had just come from the doctors office and had learned that he was dying of a broken heart. It seems that the love of his life was leaving and he would have nothing more to live for.  

It was one of those delicious moments I will not soon forget. He was a great guy and a wonderful human being. He died about 5 or 6 months before my next visit which was in August - September 1991. Thank you ever so much for the photos and the "bio" link.''_


----------



## rwethi (Sep 16, 2013)

It is very touching to find so many details about the life of Josef Stehlik here ... Why I am interested in it? I am the son of one of the crew members of that Ju-88-A which Josef - together with Alois Vasatko and Dennys Gillam - shot down on Oct. 8th, 1940 near Liverpool - *Unteroffizier Helmut Weth *(mentioned in your post) who died already in 1985. Too bad that before his death the internet did not exist yet - otherwise the former enemies could have been reunited during their lifetime. Please keep me informed about any other details of Josef and the other men involved in that event. Today I own a very detailed model of my Dad's Ju-88-A, built by the most skillful Czech airplane model-builder: Jakub Vilingr! I am also in touch with the son of Helmut Brückmann, the pilot of the Ju88.
Let's keep contact! Living in the Erfurt/Thuringia area in Germany, it would be easy for me to visit Czechia - and meet someone who knew Josef Stehlik ....


----------



## rwethi (Sep 16, 2013)

I own a model of my Dad's plane. Now I would like to get very detailed models of the three Hurricanes flown by Stehlik, Vasatko and Gillam. Do you have any information how these airplanes looked like (for instance: which Camouflage painting? Did they carry their Squadron coat of arms? If yes: where?)? Thank you for fast answers!


----------



## rwethi (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Terry: would you be kind enough to also sending me this map? If you compare yours with the one published in the ebook ISSUU - The Bromborough Dock Ju88 Incident by New Ferry Regeneration Action Group : is there any difference? If yes: please make sure to contact Colin Schroeder, the author of this book. Thank you!
Kind regards,
Reinhard Weth (son of former Unteroffizier Helmut Weth, the Radio Operator and air gunner of the Ju-88-A which crash-landed in Birkenhead on Oct.8th, 1940...)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Reinhard, it's really good to hear from you, and I'm staggered that you found this thread and got in touch. Fantastic!
I'll have to try to find the copy of the 1948 map, as it's in a folder 'hidden' at the moment under a lot of other stuff, as I've recently been re-arranging my house ! 
But, from what I can see in the excellent PDF in the link you posted (which I'll read properly later), the crash location matches with my rough estimate. When, or if, I find the map, I'll gladly send you a copy, along with a copy of the current map.
I'm in the process of building a 1/32nd scale diorama of your father's aircraft, as it looked after the forced landing, along with a 1/32nd scale model of Josef Stehlik's Hurricane, both of which will be presented to the Slavicin Museum, when I visit again in August next year. It would be fantastic if you could be there too!
Please keep in touch.
Regards,
Terry.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

Great stuff here guys. Looking forward that dio Terry.


----------



## rwethi (Sep 17, 2013)

The Internet is really a great thing...!
I really would like to come to Czechia next year to meet you there ... - as you know: I already own a very detailed copy of "my Dad's Ju88A", built by a great Czech (!) model builder JACUB VILINGR. Here you find details how he built it several years ago: MODELPLAC - although it is in the Czech language, it may be helpful for you ...
And at the end of this Website http://www.south-lancs-aviation.bravepages.com/ju88.htm you also find a Picture of "my Ju88A"! Enjoy!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for that Reinhard, it should prove useful. I've sent you an e-mail with my details etc.


----------



## seesul (Aug 9, 2014)

Reinhard, are you still here???


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2014)

Roman, I'm in contact with Reinhard, and have his address, e-mail and 'phone details. I need to get in touch with him again, as, due to illness, I've not followed up our latest correspondence.


----------



## seesul (Aug 9, 2014)

Nice to see you here Terry again. I haven´t been here for many months. Organisation of this year´s commemoration (Aug 29) is taking all my free time. I´m very happy to have so many good frineds around who work on their part of the organisation because without them we would never be able to make it. I guess you know from FB that we will have 23 foreign visitors this year so you can imagine all the things around...

Anyway, I sent a PM to Reinhard and will be waiting for his reply.

Have a nice day Terry!!!


----------



## seesul (Jan 30, 2018)

Terry, were you successful in contacting Mr. Weth?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Roman. We kept in touch for a while, as I had intended to visit him when, or if, I ever got back to Slavicin, by road this time.
Unfortunately, due to health problems at the time, the trip, and the Ju-88 diorama, never materialised, although I'd still like to try to make it before I get too old and knackered !!


----------



## seesul (Feb 3, 2018)

Terry, next year could be a good oportunity. We expect many guests from USA at the 75th anniversary commemoration.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2018)

That sounds like a good enough excuse to come over !
Karl and I are planning on probably going to the Oostwold airshow in Holland again, in June next year, but I'll see what the finances are like and try to make it. I'll probably fly though, as going in the campervan for a relatively short visit would be quite costly, especially if I have to go by myself.


----------



## seesul (Feb 4, 2018)

Airframes said:


> That sounds like a good enough excuse to come over !
> Karl and I are planning on probably going to the Oostwold airshow in Holland again, in June next year, but I'll see what the finances are like and try to make it. I'll probably fly though, as going in the campervan for a relatively short visit would be quite costly, especially if I have to go by myself.


I keep my fingers crossed Terry!


----------



## seesul (Jun 8, 2018)

Terry, btw, I realized that Reinhard lives in Erfurt. For me it means again that the world is getting smaller and smaller...to you very known Willi Reschke (JG300) lived very close to this town and we visited him there twice...
Could you please send me Reinhard's e-mail address? I'd try to get in touch with him.

Thank you my friend!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2018)

Roman my friend, I'll sort it out over the weekend -- just got back from the pub, so a bit wobbly !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

